# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Platinum Endler Double Sword pic

## Guppendler

Sharing one of my favorite endler strains pic. The father is actually a spadetail but I managed to get the offspring with double swords by pure chance. The platinum coloration of the offspring is more intense than their father's. I'm hoping the double swords will get longer as the fish age. If not, I'll try to see that in the next generation

----------


## TheAquarist

Maybe sell me some when the genes become stable ?

----------


## Guppendler

The genes are stable, all the brothers look similar as shown on the first pic. Need to improve on the double sword. Will let you know when I succeed.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Why call it Platinum Endler? Don't look Platinum to me?

Anyway cool looking endlers you got there.

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks. The correct name should be Schimmelpfennig. Platinum. That's German for moldy or mildewy. Some called it German Platinum instead of Schimmelpfennig. I would think in this case Platinum Yellow would be more appropriate perhaps.

----------


## Guppendler

Interestingly I have another brood from different parents and the juvenile males are showing pretty nice double swords. 



Attachment 43367

----------


## rvf35nc

Cute endlers. Will be great if their tails can extend longer!

----------


## Cmlee

Are endler also guppy?

----------


## Guppendler

Pure wild type endlers are not guppies. But most endlers you find in the lfs nowadays are actually hybrid between endlers and guppies

----------


## Guppendler

I have to add that guppy and endler are closely related. Guppy scientific name is called Poecilia reticulata and Endler is Poecilia wingei.

----------


## Cmlee

Which lfs sell endler?
can mix endler with swordtail and molly?

----------


## Kohei

Beautiful, Endlers always amaze me with their colours.

----------


## Guppendler

C328 and Y618 sell them. Endler can co-exist with swordtail and molly in a community tank with no problem. 
Thanks for the beautiful comment Kohei  :Grin:

----------


## Cmlee

Roughly how much is one?

----------


## Guppendler

Not expensive anything from $1-4 per fish depending on the strain. C328 sells 10 in a bag for $7 for the common ones Y618 sells individually mostly.

----------


## Xanavi

Besides the LFS, are there any farms in Singapore that specialises in Endlers or carry a wide range of them?

----------


## Guppendler

Farms specialize in Guppies may also breed endlers. But I'm not aware of any farms here that specializes in endlers or offer a wide selection. Strains like Orchid, Emerald, Mapleleaf, Lime Green, Blue Star, Capoma...and many more cannot be found here in Singapore LFS/farms. You'll have to import them from overseas hobbyists and a breeding trio at U$100 (without shipping charge yet) is considered a bargain. 

There are some local hobbyists here who breed endlers. You can find them in this forum actually.

----------


## Xanavi

Hi Guppendler, can you recommend some reliable hobbyists/sites whereby I can import them? Is the import of livestock subject to checks/clearance by our authorities? Or do we just receive them like a normal parcel at our doorstep?

----------


## Guppendler

There's a guy called Tarzan in this forum who brings in exotic and nice guppies/endlers regularly. You might want to check with him. So far I have not imported any endlers myself so I can't really advise, sorry about that. I do breed and occasionally sell some on this forum, so feel free to PM me if you're interested.

----------


## Guppendler

Platinum Gold.jpg

After 1.5 month more, the tail has grown a little more and the fish body looks more matured also. The coloration is also more intense.

----------


## Xanavi

The interesting part is seeing the males develop from a plain fry into something... and the suspense of how it will turn out eventually

----------


## Guppendler

Yup, that's fun and science at the same time  :Smile:

----------


## Cmlee

Are endlers more hardy then normal guppy?

----------


## Guppendler

I find them more or less similar.

----------


## Cmlee

What's the typical length a guppy can survive in tank environment?

----------


## Guppendler

1.5 years if you feed and keep them well.

----------


## Cmlee

> 1.5 years if you feed and keep them well.


Can know what you feed your guppy?

and how do you treat your water?

----------


## Guppendler

I feed my endlers and guppies flakes and micro pellets primarily. Occasionally I will give them live tubifex worms. 
I used bare glass tanks for breeding and do complete water change once a week. If feeding is heavy, I'll change water more frequently. 
Lots of work and dedication

----------


## Guppendler

schim platinum DS #1.jpgschim platinum DS #2.jpg

Been quite a while since I last update my schim platinum endler hybrid. Am happy to say that with more selective breeding I am able to get longer swords and also yellower sheen on the body. Had a hard time trying to get a good pic as they are very active. Imagine I first started with stocks that looks like those belowschiim platinum.jpg
But I do find the original stock strain just as beautiful in their own ways.

----------


## sixhunter

amazing efforts !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Guppendler

There are many potential crosses I'm thinking of doing now. Will update again sometime much later.

----------

